# Millennials Say Life More Stressful Now Than Ever Before



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Poor, poor little snowflakes....What are their top 20 stressors you ask?



> 1. Losing wallet/credit card
> 2. Arguing with partner
> 3. Commute/traffic delays
> 4. Losing phone
> ...


https://www.studyfinds.org/survey-millennials-life-more-stressful-than-ever-before/


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah well most will die


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

21. Having to live in mommy's basement and compete with the dryer when doing serious Xbox work. Really hard to hear the audible clues for the next alien monster approaching.
22. Having to argue with mommy's current partner over why I don't need a job.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Can you imagine if this generation was in place with Japan bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

My only worries at 22 was getting laid and beer. What ever happened to enjoying your youth? 

Life was and is good when 22, having a car that takes as much oil as gas, your smarter than the old farts advice being given and being proved wrong, jeans can go weeks without washing, courtship meant something to someone's father who owned firearms, barnyard kegger turning out to be a weekend event, a fight breaks out only using fist, Sunday church potlucks......mmmm.

What is a stressor? Having your 8track eat your Rush 2112 tape because you did not wedge the match book underneath it to make it play right.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Donkey said:


> Yeah well most will die


Everyone dies eventually.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha! Try losing your job of twenty years and having a mortgage and a family to support. That’s pressure. How about being in the front lines holding against a banzai charge? At night? Serious illness, death or a parent, spouse or child? Serious illness? As John Wayne once said life is tough. It’s even tougher if your stupid.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is because they are so darn spoiled and just about lacking of any value. They have no idea what work is, what earning anything is and will never know.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> This is because they are so darn spoiled and just about lacking of any value. They have no idea what work is, what earning anything is and will never know.


Spot on my friend.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Camel923 said:


> Ha! Try losing your job of twenty years and having a mortgage and a family to support. That's pressure. How about being in the front lines holding against a banzai charge? At night? Serious illness, death or a parent, spouse or child? Serious illness? As John Wayne once said life is tough. It's even tougher if your stupid.


John Wayne avoiding going to war...


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

'Than ever before"? 
What the hell do they know about --ever before?
Most of them think the world has only existed since their birth--


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> Most of them think the world has only existed since their birth--


And I agree with you!

The world has only existed since the birth of the baby-boomers. There was some kind of war before then, some angry Germans and a new kind of bomb. It must have been a blip in time, because the details were never presented on "_The Howdy Doody Show_."


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We can thank Mr. Rogers. I mean he told them they were special.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> We can thank Mr. Rogers. I mean he told them they were special.


No, no no Mr. Rogers was before Millenials time....Mr. Rogers, however did tell me that I was special, but he lied...:sad2:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This is what shaped millenials.....


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Disconnect from reality is going to be the death of us all.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I am almost 29, not sure if I am considered a millenial, but most kids were raised in a sheltered enviroment, being the "precious and special" child, with less siblings than ever before, most parents raised children that cannot face the world, but expect that they will conquer everything, because "things are easier nowadays" 
Every time a young person says that it has acomplished something, an older person says "yeah, but when I had your age I had done much more than you" 🙄 so, in the end, why bother trying? We will never be good to our elders, let's stick with the video game.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> I am almost 29, not sure if I am considered a millenial, but most kids were raised in a sheltered enviroment, being the "precious and special" child, with less siblings than ever before, most parents raised children that cannot face the world, but expect that they will conquer everything, because "things are easier nowadays"
> Every time a young person says that it has acomplished something, an older person says "yeah, but when I had your age I had done much more than you" &#55357;&#56900; so, in the end, why bother trying? We will never be good to our elders, let's stick with the video game.


You are technically a millennial. So am I, I'm 33. Despite this bad news we are not the worst generation. The one that followed us is. There's great news though...at least I'm hoping there is. The generation after ours and our children's will be more "woke".


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I hope never to have children to put this theory to the test. I do not think the world will go very far as it is, it is better not to bring more people to this world.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Yavanna said:


> I hope never to have children to put this theory to the test. I do not think the world will go very far as it is, it is better not to bring more people to this world.


If the good minds do not repopulate the species will devolve. There needs to be a balance.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> If the good minds do not repopulate the species will devolve. There needs to be a balance.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Stress? These yahoos know nothing from stress, as my old pal John, from Queens New York would say it.

From a book of poems, written by a Vietnam combat veteran Marine, W.D. Ehrhart

The Next Step
by W.D. Ehrhart

The next step you take
may lead you into an ambush.

The next step you take
may trigger a tripwire.

The next step you take
may detonate a mine.

The next step you take 
may tear your leg off at the hip.

The next step you take
may split your belly open.

The next step you take
may send a sniper's bullet through your brain.

The next step you take.
The next step you take.

The next step.
The next step.

The next step.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 96635


Great movie. Terry Crews lol.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gunn said:


> We can thank Mr. Rogers. I mean he told them they were special.


Mr. Rodgers did tell kids they were special, but he was most certainly not a 'snowflake'. He was a special operations soldier in Vietnam that had many kills to his credit. Remember he always appeared on the show in a long sleeved sweater? That was to cover up his heavily tattooed arms. He was a 'grade A badass' that turned his life completely around 180 degrees after his military service.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Mr. Rodgers did tell kids they were special, but he was most certainly not a 'snowflake'. He was a special operations soldier in Vietnam that had many kills to his credit. Remember he always appeared on the show in a long sleeved sweater? That was to cover up his heavily tattooed arms. He was a 'grade A badass' that turned his life completely around 180 degrees after his military service.


I think I read that the special forces Mr Rogers was not necessarily true.
I don't always agree with Snopes so draw your own conclusions.



> Not only did Fred Rogers never serve in the military, there are no gaps in his career when he could conceivably have done so. He went straight into college after high school, he moved directly into TV work after graduating college, and his breaks from television work were devoted to attending the Pittsburgh Theological Seminary (he was ordained as a Presbyterian minister in 1963) and the University of Pittsburgh's Graduate School of Child Development. Moreover, Fred Rogers was born in 1928 and was therefore far too old to have been a draftee during the period of America's military involvement in the Vietnam ground war (1965-72) and too established in his career at that point to have run off to enlist.


 https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fred-rogers-rumors/


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I may have it wrong. I read an article a while back about TV and movie personalities that had prior military service. Mr Rogers was one mentioned in the article. But maybe the whole thing was BS. If I’m wrong, sorry for promoting a fake story.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I may have it wrong. I read an article a while back about TV and movie personalities that had prior military service. Mr Rogers was one mentioned in the article. But maybe the whole thing was BS.


Yeah I heard the same thing a few years back. Then Somebody pointed the story to snopes. Like I said I don't take it as fact just because of snopes but it makes you wonder....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I may have it wrong. I read an article a while back about TV and movie personalities that had prior military service. Mr Rogers was one mentioned in the article. But maybe the whole thing was BS. If I'm wrong, sorry for promoting a fake story.


But I'm certain he feasted on the souls of muppets at the end of each show! :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

These little darlings have no idea what a bad day is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I may have it wrong. I read an article a while back about TV and movie personalities that had prior military service. Mr Rogers was one mentioned in the article. But maybe the whole thing was BS. If I'm wrong, sorry for promoting a fake story.


No big deal.
There is a similar story about Captain Kangaroo being a hero at Iwo Jima.
That is bogus too.

He was a Marine, but enlisted too late to be finished with training before the war ended.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smoking cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

To be fair, there are several items on that list that have been causing stress for several generations.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Poor, poor little snowflakes....What are their top 20 stressors you ask?
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/survey-millennials-life-more-stressful-than-ever-before/


Hey SARGE!! You hear that Phoomp sound???INCOMING!!! Now that's something to get stressed about...:vs_laugh:


----------

